# Annoying people from the warp!!!!!!!



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

ok, so this is a thread so people can tell us all about the most annoying people they know at their bunker, or store, or anything 40k related.

Me and my friends know this kid who started going to GW. This kid is known for touching and breaking, and just pissing people off. Even our store manager James has lost it with him. So, he has broken several people's models including: My auxiliary sentinel, the stores stompa twice in the same day, a man's hammerhead, and an 8 year old's daemon prince. He also enjoys shaking the class cases surrounding the store knocking over models in them. Plus he like going around to watch games to touch models. Once he picked up my friends land raider in the middle of a game and put it up to his ear and began to shake it! Wondering if there was something inside.

:suicide::suicide::suicide::suicide::suicide:
Hope you get a good kik out of this!


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I...I...don't want to talk about it...my poor chaos lord...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

@cris, if I were you I would beat the living shit out of the little pos. Why doesn't the store ban his ass?

On the topic, I hate cocky pos.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

We have one guy here who insists on putting his two cents' worth in discussions about a game three tables away. Without looking at the table or listening to three quarters of the conversation. With information that is neither germane nor accurate.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I think I am the annoying guy at the store I go to. I don't really do anything annoying, but I know the last time I lost a game of 40k (ha ha, I can hear the jokes now, and yes I play more often than never) and it has been over a calendar year ago. I think people just get annoyed that I manage to eek out that nearly impossible draw, or the unlikely victory more often than the odds would predict.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

in the gw shop i used to go into before i moved, we had two annoyences, the first young lad wasnt to bad but had a habit of picking up peoples models without asking right in front of the owning person he did it to me sometimes with my models that only just had paint on them, 
the next dude was the most annoying of all, everytime he came in he insisted on talking about his own rules he made up this included made up weapons and saying that his rules were better then GW, then when having games tried forcing them on other gamers, now his rules and lists were way overpowered because of his rules and on top of that he insisted only playing on little kids caus he new he could win and wouldnt listen to advice on his army which was guard, he insisted that by keeping his tanks at angle that were better protected and the firing arcs better, and a group of us pointed out that by doing that he was leaving his tanks vunerable do side attacks and making easier to get around the rear of his tanks, also had a habit of putting his gaurdsmen in a long line, but yer one of the most annoying gamers i have ever meet even the staff couldnt stand him and never looked foward to seeing him, anyway rant over


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

space cowboy said:


> I think I am the annoying guy at the store I go to. I don't really do anything annoying, but I know the last time I lost a game of 40k (ha ha, I can hear the jokes now, and yes I play more often than never) and it has been over a calendar year ago. I think people just get annoyed that I manage to eek out that nearly impossible draw, or the unlikely victory more often than the odds would predict.


My good friend that plays Tyranid/Imp Guard/Grey Knights does exactly what you do. It does get annoying after awhile when he just pulls a draw or victory out of no where.

Anyway, my place doesnt have it too bad. The only annoyance is a guy that comes in every once and awhile. He INSISTS on letting us know of every Space Wolve fluff detail out there to tell us how awesome his army is. When he plays a game, we have destroyed him everytime. :laugh:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

there is this one kid in my local GW who is so annoying. he is a little shithead who plays tau, and he spams battlesuits, 14 in his army. but that is not the annoying part. i was talking to this guy about my space wolves one day, the release day of the BA, and he walked over to me and the other guy, as i was talking about how cool Bjorn the fell handed was, and he just walked up and said "Ha, bjorn the fell handed sucks so do and all the other space wolf characters, the Sanguinor is so much better, he has....blah blah, blah" he just started talking about how his army would shoot mine to pieces and that i would never get into combat with his Tau. long story short, i spammed 3 rune priests, using murderous hurricane, storm caller, tempests wrath and living lightning. he shot and shot, but i used my cover saves on my rhinos, and land raider, sent in my grey hunters and annihilated him in combat. 
another little shit in my GW is a little scumbag, who cheats all the time, moving like 8" on the charge, telling me he had 1250 points on the board, when i tallied it up he had 1800 pts! he used orbital bombardment 3 times in one game( not against me) and said marneus calgar had 10 attacks and initiative 5 with his power fists. he is a joke. he talked to me in the shot and i quote "i just made me conformation der last week and i spent like €300 in here" i just looked and restrained a laugh. god the sales men must love him


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a friend who's friend got him into warhammer and told my friend shit like "twin linked gives you double the number of shots" or crap like "there's this tyranid brain bug that allows your guardsmen to use battlecannons as normal weapons and gives them T5 with FNP"

oh and my personal favourites "tyranids don't scatter when DSing as they burrow under the ground"

and

"regeneration on a carnifex means everytime the carnifex takes a wound you roll a D6, on a 6 it is regenerated. And you can do this every turn for every wound he has taken over the course of the game"

Last time i played him he tried this shit on me, i slapped him with the rule book and proceeded to vaporise his Nids with ease.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The most annoying person in my local GW is this little kid, who thinks he's so amazing at 40k. He's a polite kid fair enough, and he asked me for a game, so I agreed since I wasn't doing anything, and I said points? He said 1500pts, which is what I had in my case at the time, I started getting my stuff out, to be fair I had a lot of tanks and little troops. But he decided to say, oh, I promised another guy a game. When he left he just left me, most of my stuff left on the table, I looked at the staff member, he rolled his eyes at the kid.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

16 year old at my local GW who rants about how amazing DE are and how every time he fights them they beat him senseless, and how everyone should play them 'cos they's SO amazing.

Another kid, who has never done anything wrong I suppose, but has like 5000pts in his SM army and is something like 6. No grasp of tactics, and the colour scheme on them is a waste of paint. His dad buys one thing for him and say a tactical squad for the little kid every time he goes into the store. WTF?

Midnight


----------



## raven925 (Apr 16, 2008)

Theirs this kid in my shop that we call The Prophecy, he has a nack for cheating and losing all the time, he thinks hes the best and constantly gets destroyed game after game. when he starts to lose he gets extreamly angry and then cheats to win, what a dick. if i every play him, unspeakable things will happen..:threaten:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

> 16 year old at my local GW who rants about how amazing DE are and how every time he fights them they beat him senseless, and how everyone should play them 'cos they's SO amazing.


What, that's wrong? :biggrin:

I have issues with the guy who won't take my lists seriously. I've run a grots-only ork list, and one gamer's refused to play it because it's "not really orky." Bah!


----------



## ABADDON 2319 (Apr 22, 2008)

We have this guy about 33 nothing wrong but one day when there was a 30,000pts battle he comes into the store and drops 5 armor cast reaver titans 3 armorcast warhound titans 2 forge world reaver titans 2 forgeworld warhound titans 3stromblades 2baneblades 3shadowswords 15 lemanruss tanks 2 maruderbombers and inbetween 400-600 guardsman with about 70-80 asorted heavy weapons teams! WHAT THE HOLY FUCK where did he get the MONEY! YOU HAD TO SEE IT TO BELIVE IT OW AND ONE OF THE ORIGINAL METAL THUNDERHAWKS!


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> What, that's wrong? :biggrin:
> 
> I have issues with the guy who won't take my lists seriously. I've run a grots-only ork list, and one gamer's refused to play it because it's "not really orky." Bah!


I wouldn't play it. Not because its not orky. No, because I have better things to do with a year of my life. LOL! :biggrin:

I would be interested in seeing a turn of that game, but not a whole game.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

I think that stores just come with an annoying kid.
They probablly just open up the door for the location and he's just sitting there (let's be honest, it's always a guy). Like holy fuck, where are they all coming from?

I think that my local GW has possibly the worst kid. First, he smells like ass, second, he is dumber than fuck and lastly never shuts up about warhammer. There is only 2 occasions where i have been there and he hasn't. I really hate when parents just drop their kids off and use the FLGS as a daycare


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I think I'm the annoying one at my store. I go in there many times (and normally leave with something.) While I'm there I discuss tactics and games I've played with my mates. *(Annoying Part)* Then I say I'll come in for a game or an event on _insert date here_ and then never turn up as I have a bad habit of being busy when I have stuff planned.


----------



## windy138 (Jun 9, 2010)

The world now is so dangerous. Hope that can't see the story above


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

I tend to think I'm the annoying one as I tend to ask a lot of rules questions. Then again, it's mostly aimed at certain individuals whom I know have cheated against me or I've seen cheating in the past. It prolly gets annoying for the guy that knows all the rules though. Telling the new guy that his chapter master can't even fire his pistol because his article doesn't mention him having one and knowingly not turning to the Army List section counts as cheating in my book. (Very minor example yes) 

There is one guy that gets into everyone's conversations without bothering to understand it in context then proceeds to make an offensive remark to one or both parties involved in the conversation to begin with. That's only when he's not trying to sell everyone something. Not too sure why he tries to get me to buy something, he knows quite well that I'm broke.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

People that come to my gaming club knowing there is a fee for the venue, playing a game, then saying "oh sorry, i dont have any money".:angry:


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I might be the annoying one. I have a bad temper when I lose a bunch of my guys in a game. Mostly because me and my friends always play the same kid who runs tau. Also today, even though I didn't actually start to lose my temper, I was losing to my friend who runs chaos. My dice sucked today...
EDIT: Ok, I did lose my temper a little bit...but not to the point of throwing a raging temper tantrum, not even close


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

There's this one guy at my FLGS who is possibly the loudest person on the planet. Seriously, I can hear him from about 50 metres away as i'm walking to the store.

The other one is a kid who just can't remain focused. He'll go off and talk to other people, inspect other games while your trying to shoot at him. Just plain rude.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I was the annoying one in my gaming center back when we had a GW store (7 years ago). I used to get insanely frustrated do to not understanding fully half the rules back then, and had little to no money to buy the really useful stuff (Which I only had the most basic understanding off). Also I used to ask questions none stop, and generally sucked at the game. Half the staff disliked me for these reasons, so most of my games where had against the local power gamers who would trounce me then laugh at my anger at the fact I lost for the 6 time to them that month, before they cheerfully requested a rematch. 

Mind you I don't really have those issues anymore, however I can be a bit of a rule nazi/power gamer. However I am hardly even on the top of the short list of annoying gamers in my local area anymore (There is at least 3 people that constantly get canceled on because no one likes them).


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

We have one smelly kid like he gets dropped off by his parents obviously smells all the time (from the rear) and doesn't even own an army just uses the stores.

Then we have this little 8 yr old who will pick your model and and pretend to smash them then tries to smart mouth you to which I death star him and pick up his models and go try me not many like him becuase he's a little brat.

Then we have the 14 year olds who take 3 hours for a 1000pts game then will start another one straight after without tletting others use it.

The sad part I find though is there is a group of 18-20 yr olds that have it in for a few players and just openly mock them in store which I don't agree with as I mean they sit and do it behind thier backs but the staff know this so they get booted often.

We also have a kid who thinks DE can smash everyone then gets majorly thrashed too and he always comes up to me cause I'm the only other DE player there and it annoys me so much!


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay. I have a friend who i trying to get into 40k (ork). Well for the first time he was playing some guy at the store instead of me or my friends. 

He was doing good, calling Kommados in, using WAAAAGH!, Weird Boy ZZZaapp!ing everything. But he is a little slow with the stat lines of his units and other simple things. There was an ork player a table or so over in an Apoc. Game who aparently decided she knows everything about orks and Space Marines, so she kept walking over to yell at my friend because he couldn't remember things he was digging through. Stupid stuff like "You forgot to consolidate after winning that assault" and etc.

I would understand if she wasn't yelling at him, and instead told him what he was doing wrong. I would understand if she wasn't giving them wrong information (things about bolt pistols, and Power Klaws). But the worst part was her interrupting while we were trying to help him.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> there is this one kid in my local GW who is so annoying. he is a little shithead who plays tau, and he spams battlesuits, 14 in his army. but that is not the annoying part. i was talking to this guy about my space wolves one day, the release day of the BA, and he walked over to me and the other guy, as i was talking about how cool Bjorn the fell handed was, and he just walked up and said "Ha, bjorn the fell handed sucks so do and all the other space wolf characters, the Sanguinor is so much better, he has....blah blah, blah" he just started talking about how his army would shoot mine to pieces and that i would never get into combat with his Tau. long story short, i spammed 3 rune priests, using murderous hurricane, storm caller, tempests wrath and living lightning. he shot and shot, but i used my cover saves on my rhinos, and land raider, sent in my grey hunters and annihilated him in combat.
> another little shit in my GW is a little scumbag, who cheats all the time, moving like 8" on the charge, telling me he had 1250 points on the board, when i tallied it up he had 1800 pts! he used orbital bombardment 3 times in one game( not against me) and said marneus calgar had 10 attacks and initiative 5 with his power fists. he is a joke. he talked to me in the shot and i quote "i just made me conformation der last week and i spent like €300 in here" i just looked and restrained a laugh. god the sales men must love him



I think that may be the Kid I'm about to rant about...


We have a kid who comes in, mouths off everyone elses army, then proceeds to tell everyone how awesome his latest thing is... I last played him when the new BA book came out. He fudged the rules like nobody's business. He "accidentaly" moves models, and rolls so fast without telling yu what he's shooting at/what combat I swear sometimes he just re-rolls stuff. 

Also, after my last game (2 players v. 2 players) against him, he was such a jerk the guy he was playing with ended up arguing with him because he had taken over the other guy's army. I argued with hime numerous times during the game, and when I tried to settle it between the 2 of them, he replies with "Are _you_ a part of this conversation?". UGHHHH

After said game, he goes over to my Dead pile of a couple of dozen tyranids, and "accidentally" knocks my tyranid Prime onto the floor, breaking off the lash whips.
He seems to spend biblical amounts of cash in the GW, he seems to start a new army every second week.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I completly avoid GW for such reasons, and the fact I keep this whole thing rather quiet. However I have come across many people on this, and some other, forums, who simply annoy me. I am not going to say who however, but I cannot help but too want to hit them...


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

i havent been in a GW for about 6 months (school and extracurriculars took priority), but i think i might have been one of the annoying ones. I was polite enough, and was respectful of others peoples models, but i do get impatient and i would constantly have to look up the stats of my chars becuase my memory sucks. but there was one kid, who you could tell jsut by looking at him that he would try to pull afast one. he was a fast talker, and would always try to butt in on conversations. i remeber the store was having an Apoc game, Chaos(and my Tau) against the Imperium, the kid used a standard SM army, but tried to use Red plastic cups with paper fins taped on them as DropPods, the Store manager told him that he couldnt use them, but he tried to weasel them in. I remeber some younger kids walked with their ork/sm armies, obvesouly from the Starter box set, and the kid whizzed right over, and started talking. when it came to his turn, we had to yell for him, like, 5 times, to get his attention, and finally he came back, made his moves, and tried to fudge the rules, and as soon as he was done, disappeared again. to make matters worse, the GW i go to is pretty small, located in a mall, and everyone in there was having fun, but when your waiting on one kid, you realize how uncomfortable you get.
A friend of mine had about, 5,000 points of chaos, and was thinking of selling them to start Nids, and the same kid was like, ok, ill trade you X number of figures, and X amount of dollars, so my friend asked one of the red shirts and several other players should he go through with it. Everyone said dont trust the kid, so my friend made up a lie as to not hurt the kids feelings, saying his Mom didn't want him trading his army till he looked at all his options, and the kid tried to fight him.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I don't have a local GW but in my club there is one guy that really pisses me of. he's only played twice or so, was taught by one of my protoges so knows the basics like combat, shooting etc. but he is useless with the codex. Completely useless. He might have 3 units of a type you can only take one of, for example DC in BA(just an example) you tell him he can't do that he'll get int oa hissy fit saying that That makes the army retarded and who plays by the rules anyway they're jsut ther to hold you back and make your armies shit. hasn't played a game sice that outburst as he refuses to change his list.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

My story is a quick one as I've only seen this kid once at my FLHS. It was the final week of our esclation league and this kid shows up wanting to join the league with the army he just bought 2 hours before our games were about to start. I didn't talk to him... but he had the traits of so many of the kids listed in previous posts. He would just join random conversations without fully knowing what was being talked about and say how this or this is better. He would pick up units without asking and was trying WAY too hard to get attention from some of the players when they were trying to play. I'm just so happy I only saw him the once and if I see him again, I just don't know what to do as even though he means well... I just want to hit him.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

i probably was one of the annoying people at my flgs. when i first started i asked sooooo many questions about how to move this or how to shoot that. after the first week people there where a little pissed at me. but i was nothing compared to this little 11 year old, he would come in pay to play on a 360 and just curse up a storm, then he bought the aobr box set and wanted to play some of us.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Arbite said:


> There's this one guy at my FLGS who is possibly the loudest person on the planet. Seriously, I can hear him from about 50 metres away as i'm walking to the store.


Err. Sorry about that. I tend to get into the game and after a few beers begin to get rowdy. All in good fun. So few people in this day and age will actually shout Waaaghhhh!!! when they do so.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

The most annoying things that bug the hell out of me is that how little kids somehow get tons and tons of cash to buy models. They will be like five and they have like $300 of models. And more points than anyone else in the store. Then theres the kids who smell like a dog's ass. They show up and as soon as they walk in, you can smell 'em, i mean seriously is it that hard to take a freakin shower. Then of course ur stuk playing a game with him (its happened to me). At the L.A. Bunker me and my friends are at a friendly apoc game, and of course i get stuk next to the smelliest person on the planet. To top it off his mom sat there the whole time. When he got blasted off the table by a friend who plays gaurd (lots of basilisk shots). His mom starts bitching about how he cant play no more cuz he's dead. AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGHHHH


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

I get particularly annoyed when parents use a shop as daycare, but nothing is as bad as a rude opponent. I've run into quite a few at my stores, they think they're real hot shots busting out their meta tournament list and hopping into a friendly game with some of my pals and me. Then they rules lawyer us to death, speak sarcastically about every single thing, and boast whenever they kill something.


----------



## Hive Fleet Xolotl (Jun 11, 2010)

Funny how most of the annoyances are li'l kids.
Anyway, at my GW, we have a Panago pizza place just across the street. Every time the kid comes to the store (every odd week) he will come after stopping at Panago; greasy fingers galore. Goes around asking people if he can see their guys, once they find out he has dirty hands, it's too late.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

*sigh this is the same person crisisuitguy started the thread with but the list of anoying things hes done is so larg* 

well i was doin the manager a favor and runing an apoc game for this kids club thing weve got goin so my land raider redeemer wich is my prize possesion is at the edge of the table guarding an obgective from the hordes i tell the kid (henry) multiple times to extremly carfull cuz my tank was on the edge i step back to answer a kids question and henry smacks it of the table right in front of me (the melta gunner still doesnt look right)
i was half tempted to end him there and then but i didnt want to get kicked out so we told the manager all we asked was that henry say sorry but insted he tried to bribe the manager with $3 insted :angry: 


after i fixed it the manasger let us use the stores stompa to even out the sides we put it on the table and within 20 seconds henry had broken it in two places! becuase he was shakin it around 

i honestly wish theyd just ban him from the store well my rants over
-sam


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow it does sound like that kid should have been banned. I mean its obvious he was at least in part doing those idiotic things on purpose. I mean if had your car in a car show, and another participant keyed your car I'm sure they would get banned.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I find it funny that most of you are complaining about annoying people IN A STORE and think they should get banned.

I mean, seriously, what do you expect?
Im sure that if you went to the grocery store and started cooking a feast in the middle of the store that people will come up and taste it.

A store is NOT the place to play a game. Its where you buy shit. The only reason they have the games in the stores is to draw people in.

If your sick of all the kids, then go to a proper club, or organize your own club and venue. You wont get any annoying little shits then, and if they do then they will find themselves banned.
Pretty simple really guys.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

hrm thats a good point and one of the reasons im making my own board so that me and my friends can play without being anoyed


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> I find it funny that most of you are complaining about annoying people IN A STORE and think they should get banned.
> 
> I mean, seriously, what do you expect?
> Im sure that if you went to the grocery store and started cooking a feast in the middle of the store that people will come up and taste it.
> ...


What are these clubs you speak of? I've never heard of a club for 40k around here. The only clubs here are the ones that involve irl slaaneshi cultists and bringing minis in there doesn't seem like a good idea... especially when they're imperial minis.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Lucio said:


> What are these clubs you speak of? I've never heard of a club for 40k around here. The only clubs here are the ones that involve irl slaaneshi cultists and bringing minis in there doesn't seem like a good idea... especially when they're imperial minis.


Huh?????

I thought that clubs were the norm, and shops were just for kids?

I manage my own club here, and have people come and pay a small donation to play on the boards and terrain that the club owns. Beats playing in a public shopping mall.

Just look into hiring a conference room once a week, and work out the finances.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i have 1 person at my local who cheats soo bad. Tho not "loaded dice" etc he will bend the rules by miles in every game. Messering from the frount of a modals bace and move so that now it's to the back(effectivly gaining an extra 1" or 2") he will abuse i small gap in the rules but if you try the same thing he calls fowl play dispite doing the exact same thing in the same game. He's just a d1ck. Most of the kids that are there refuse to play him and even now when he does get a game we always have to get another person to watch the game so he doesn't abuse his "Hitler rule bending".


----------

